# New Outback 26rls



## speeder061 (Feb 3, 2008)

New to this site.Just arrived home with new TT and have a question. We love the lay out and trailer but their is no electrical outlet in the kitchen. There is one in the ceiling where the cable TV plug is but none on the counter in the kitchen. Does anyone else have this model? Culd this just be a fluke,oversite from factory? My Cherokee had two in the kitchen,we never found this problem until we arrived home.Thanks


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi speeder061 -

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new trailer!

What model did you purchase?

From memory I think our 21RS has a plug under the table, one outside the bathroom and one in the tv shelf. Can't remember one around the kitchen.

Some outbacker will answer your question and all other future questions.

Once again welcome!

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the 31RQS. My outlet is in the wall next to the window. Can't help you with yours,though.

I DO want to welcome you to Outbackers and let you know someone with your model should be along soon to answer your questions.

Enjoy your Outback.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Sorry, I don't have your model, so I can't answer your question.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me welcome you to Outbackers. Glad to have you onboard. Second contratulations on the new TT. I have what I consder a very small kitchen in my 25FBS, but I have a plug in by my sink. Just no space by it to plug anythng in. I use a cutting board over that side of the sink when I need to use the toaster. Otherwise I plug my coffee pot in under the table and that works out great when I want another cup of coffee it's right there on the table.


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

speeder061 said:


> New to this site.Just arrived home with new TT and have a question. We love the lay out and trailer but their is no electrical outlet in the kitchen. There is one in the ceiling where the cable TV plug is but none on the counter in the kitchen. Does anyone else have this model? Culd this just be a fluke,oversite from factory? My Cherokee had two in the kitchen,we never found this problem until we arrived home.Thanks


We have your same model. You are right----no plugs in the kitchen. I looked and looked, sure I was missing one. The is one on each side of the couch. I perk the coffee there. We run an electric heater/fan from the plug in the bathroom cabinet. I miss my kitchen outlet. Otherwise it is a pretty efficient kitchen.

Texas Outbacker
Belton


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

texasoutbacker said:


> New to this site.Just arrived home with new TT and have a question. We love the lay out and trailer but their is no electrical outlet in the kitchen. There is one in the ceiling where the cable TV plug is but none on the counter in the kitchen. Does anyone else have this model? Culd this just be a fluke,oversite from factory? My Cherokee had two in the kitchen,we never found this problem until we arrived home.Thanks


We have your same model. You are right----no plugs in the kitchen. I looked and looked, sure I was missing one. The is one on each side of the couch. I perk the coffee there. We run an electric heater/fan from the plug in the bathroom cabinet. I miss my kitchen outlet. Otherwise it is a pretty efficient kitchen.

Texas Outbacker
Belton

[/quote]

Think I see a perfect idea for a Mod...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi speeder061
















and Congrats! 

The closest plug to our kitchen is on the right side of the counter which we use for the television and dvd player. It gets to be kind of a pain having to plug and unplug everything as we need it. I keep a multiplug handy, but don't use it too much for fear of overloading the wiring...

Happy Camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers

No plug in the kitchen







now that's a bummer.







OK soooo where does one really tired Outbacker plug in their Coffee Pot ..?







*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I plug mine in outside and use a timer controlled coffee pot so when I wake up, fresh coffee is right outside and I make no noise to wake someone else up.

John


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

If you find "the missing kitchen plug" let me know.

We put the coffee maker and the toaster over on the far side of the couch and it works great

I felt like an "idiot" looking for the "missing plug" the first morning trying to plug in the coffee.

In our old trailer we had plugs all over the kitchen.

My bride suggests that it was left out due to proximity of WATER and very little space.

Who knows we have worked around it'


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

KAYAKSUW said:


> If you find "the missing kitchen plug" let me know.
> 
> We put the coffee maker and the toaster over on the far side of the couch and it works great
> 
> ...


That's what you get for living in FLORIDA! They KNEW you'd have it down too close to the Suwannee!!!!


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> If you find "the missing kitchen plug" let me know.
> 
> We put the coffee maker and the toaster over on the far side of the couch and it works great
> 
> ...


That's what you get for living in FLORIDA! They KNEW you'd have it down too close to the Suwannee!!!!








[/quote]

Yes, today - we have sun shining on slow moving warm water NO SNOW to keep my OB from going camping upriver on the Suwannee...


----------



## speeder061 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you to all that replied. I look forward to helping in return.I will have to use the outlet on either side of the couch.We can't wait to take our Outback on it's maiden voyage.


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard







We have the same model and I thought I was crazy the first time also!!!! We too use the side of the couch for the coffee pot. Other than that I think you will love this model. We were trying to sell it this winter, not because we don't love it, but for financial reasons. No bites, though, So Looking Forward to Spring


----------



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

dazee said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to check in more often! We have the 2008 26RLS and love ours. We plug stuff in on either end of the couch and also in the plug on the ceiling on the counter to the right of the sink. This is an awesome trailer. It tows very well with our Ford F150 (we get about 11 MPH to 10 MPH going over the coast range to the beach in Oregon.)

The interior is perfect for four people. Our son brings along a friend when we go out "camping." (Got to laugh. This ain't camping. It's towing your house. <G>)

Have fun. We've been out twice this year and will be going to Beverly Beach State Park over July 4th week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

monteolsen1 said:


> Have fun. We've been out twice this year and will be going to Beverly Beach State Park over July 4th week.


Hey...we pull into Beverly Beach on July 6th...will you still be there? This is the start of our 3 week camping adventure!!


----------

